# Obama is at it again.



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Wednesday, January 28, 2009
Obama's Animal Rights Appointment

The incoming Obama administration continues to signal that it's not going to "play nice" with gun owners, hunters and sportsmen. The latest cause for concern is the appointment of Cass Sunstein to be the new "Administrator of the Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs," or "regulation czar." 

Sunstein has expressed support for an outright ban on hunting, telling students at Harvard University that hunting should be banned if its only purpose is for "sport or game." As "regulation czar," Sunstein may not have the authority to ban hunting, but he'll certainly be in a position to craft environmental regulations that could have profound impacts on hunters in this country. 

Appointments like this mean every gun owner must be vigilant to threats to our Second Amendment freedoms, and joining the NRA means that you're signing up with 4 million other Americans to guard our liberty from those who would try to legislate or regulate it away.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What is the deal with these people? Its like the perfect storm, all the right conditions seem to exist for this to happen


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

No check and balance in the government.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, at least he didn't forget to pay his taxes. :twisted:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Buy now while you still can!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

what has this nation done? -)O(-

here's the link to the article: dated January 15th.
http://www.consumerfreedom.org/pressrel ... elease=249

can i sue the mosquitoes for transmitting known mass disease. -^|^-


----------

